How to add HN to home screen of iOS and make it launch fullscreen? - Siira
======
maxbaines
I think you perhaps mean a Progressive Web App
[https://developer.mozilla.org/enUS/docs/Web/Progressive_web_...](https://developer.mozilla.org/enUS/docs/Web/Progressive_web_apps)

At the minute HN is not a PWA. There are some implementations of HN as a PWA
try google :)

Would be cool if HN did this though i agree.

------
superdeeda
Not sure what you mean with launch full-screen, but you can add a shortcut to
any website on your home screen using Safari. [https://www.wikihow.tech/Add-a-
Link-Button-to-the-Home-Scree...](https://www.wikihow.tech/Add-a-Link-Button-
to-the-Home-Screen-of-an-iPhone)

